# Great Basin National Park ?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of taking the family out there during spring break (early April) and camp in a self contained 20' trailer. What low elevation camping is good out that way? We would do a cave tour. I realize most of the high country hikes would still be snowed in. What are some other points of interest the look at? Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There is one campground down near the cave. Not sure of the name or when it opens/reservations, best call ahead. 
Sort of on the way - Topaz Mtn., turn west just south of the Lynndyl power plant and go find some Topaz crystals. Then west of Delta you can hunt for Trilobite fossils at Antelope Springs.
Have fun.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

There is one campground down near the cave. Not sure of the name or when it opens/reservations, best call ahead. 
Sort of on the way - Topaz Mtn., turn west just south of the Lynndyl power plant and go find some Topaz crystals. Then west of Delta you can hunt for Trilobite fossils at Antelope Springs.
Have fun.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to www.nps.gov, find Nevada and the park. All the info you need.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

been a few years since i was there since they don't allow dogs in but there is a road that comes in to the park from the Utah side, that side is open to all uses and was the more enjoyable section for us, less crowded and much quieter.


----------

